# Where's The Pump?



## XNAK (Jul 9, 2008)

I've had my 2004 26RS for 2 years now and although I don't have any reason to mess with the water pump, it bothers me I can't find it. I have looked under the bathroom sink, nope not there. I've looked to the right of the sink compartment, behind the thin board, nope not there. I can hear it somewhere in the bathroom, but it does not appear to be in a readily accessible spot.

My only thoughts are that it may be behind the small hatch to the underside of the bathtub, but that seems unlikely due to it being a tight spot. I think it is most likely underneath the linen closet in the bathroom, which is also just behind the outdoor shower. If it is in this location I don't know how to access it without cutting a panel into the bottom of the linen closet beside the toilet or removing the outdoor shower.

Please help, if any of you have a 26RS or the pump location is common to all Outbacks, I would love a direction to aim before I start hacking the TT up.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi XNAK









Sorry I can't help you with your question, but I did want to say.........

Welcome to Outbackers! 

Hang in there, I'm sure that help will arrive shortly


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's under the fridge. Remove the 2 screws on the panel below to expose the pump.

Good luck.


----------



## XNAK (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Skippershe, I really enjoy the website, wish I would have joined earlier.

2500RAM, thanks alot...............I began to think I was going crazy.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

XNAK said:


> Thanks Skippershe, I really enjoy the website, wish I would have joined earlier.
> 
> 2500RAM, thanks alot...............*I began to think I was going crazy*.


WELCOME!!! 
to Outbackers!!!
Don't worry about thinking you are crazy!!!








Sometimes that happens around here!!!









MaeJae


----------



## XNAK (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks MAEJAE.

I noticed you have an 05 Excursion. I also have an 05 with the Diesel. We're paying over $5 a gallon up here, but wouldn't trade it for the world. It hauls my family of 6, gear and pulls the Outback like it wasn't there. Too bad they don't make em anymore.


----------

